# Performax..........



## GeorgeS (Jun 7, 2015)

First time changing the paper on the drum today........holly crap! That is a pain in the a$$!!!!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 7, 2015)

Which model do you have? I have found that my 16-32 is incredibly easy to change paper on.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2015)

I just picked up a 16-32, haven't changed the paper yet or even used it but it doesn't look that hard. What was the difficult part?


----------



## TimR (Jun 7, 2015)

Takes some practice getting the drive side of the drum latched up well, but after that it shouldn't be too bad. What was the issue that made it a pain? To your point if going thru different grits it could he a pain.


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2015)

The easiest way I've found is to approach it from the outfeed side. It does take some getting used to, but once you get it it's not that bad. I've got the 16/32 by the way. Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 7, 2015)

I put it on spin it and then re adjust tight. Loose sandpaper is a no no..............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 7, 2015)

Mine is a 16-32. Hardest part was getting the edges to line up without bunching up. I had to walk away for a minute and come back to it. I wasn't putting the tab far enough down so the angle was wrong from the start. Next time should be a lot easier!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh and I did end up starting at the side farthest from the motor, closest to front of the drum.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 7, 2015)

GeorgeS said:


> Oh and I did end up starting at the side farthest from the motor, closest to front of the drum.


That does make a difference for me, the one closest to motor can be awkward to get latched up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 7, 2015)

I start from the open side as well. For me, the key is getting the corner of the angled cut even with the edge of the drum, then it just rolls right on. I check after running a few minutes but the spring on the other side keeps it pretty tight.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 8, 2015)

After I came back to it I realized I must be missing something. I took a good hard look at something that should be simple and realized there were marks on the drum from the previous paper. That's when I realized I wasn't inserting the paper far enough in the first spring clamp to get the angles right. Oh well lesson learned! I also found out it isn't easy to us the jointer on 8' boards by yourself!


----------

